# not wood, but worth seeing



## condeesteso (9 Mar 2013)

An amazing short film of David A Smith of Torquay, making the glass sign-work which became the album art for John Mayer's 'Born & Raised'

http://vimeo.com/60647216

The opening is good (the old-style Columbia label etc) but if you want to skip Mr Mayer go about 4'30" in... although he is talking about the design and craft quite a bit.

Wonderful design and traditional craftsmanship. One of our finer exports =D>


----------



## marcros (9 Mar 2013)

fantastic.


----------



## MickCheese (9 Mar 2013)

Wow

Just amazing. 

Mick


----------



## AndyT (10 Mar 2013)

That's well worth watching. An extraordinarily difficult craft that I'd not even been aware of, with each successive stage being an opportunity to ruin all the previous work! He's a very talented man.

Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## riclepp (12 Mar 2013)

Now that is skill and patience


----------



## barkwindjammer (12 Mar 2013)

Another 2 videos celebrating Art and patience - enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGMj7o6AwnM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM0VnL30rDc


----------

